# How much should I feed my Maltese? 10 lbs



## jaimielaura (Jul 22, 2008)

Felix is sort of on the large side, I guess. He is 10 pounds. I feed him about 1/3 cup two times per day, plus a little cut up Natural Balance sausage. He takes two good walks per day, one in AM and one in PM. He has two cats in the house he plays with during the day. 

Am I feeding him too much or too little? Any thoughts you may have would be great.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (jaimielaura @ Jul 24 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610295


> Felix is sort of on the large side, I guess. He is 10 pounds. I feed him about 1/3 cup two times per day, plus a little cut up Natural Balance sausage. He takes two good walks per day, one in AM and one in PM. He has two cats in the house he plays with during the day.
> 
> Am I feeding him too much or too little? Any thoughts you may have would be great.[/B]


The food bag should have feeding guide on it based on the dog's weight. The feeding guide is a great place to start. As long as Felix isn't underweight or overweight, I won't be too concerned. I hope that helps.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Go by your dog! You should be able to easily feel his ribs. When he is wet, you should see a tuck from his ribcage to his belly and a waist when looking down at him from above. If he's got a little extra weight on him, decreased his food.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

1/3 cup twice a day is what my vet recommended. But my maltese is 14 lbs. The vet said he really doesnt need that much. Our goal is to get him down to your puppies weight of 10 lbs. Life with twins have been good to him


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My dog is six and a half pounds and I feed him two or three handfuls of kibble.....it varies.

I also give him two or three dog coookies a day, size varies on those.

I would up the food if he were having an active day (lots of running, walking)


----------

